# Funny painting company names



## flashheatingand

Paintera


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Painters R' Us. :thumbup:


----------



## CHRenewal

Is this a joke thread???:no:

I think a good name should reflect who you are and what you can solve for a client. In your case, you are a home painter and your name should reflect the solution to your clients problems. What are their problems and how does painting solve them? Answer this and I think you will have a good names that sticks in people's mind. 


...Or you can use something like "Home Painting Foundry":thumbup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

"Honky Rigged Painting".


----------



## TimelessQuality

Sir Mixalot said:


> Paintzilla?


Oh no!!! Did some one say PAINTZIRRA???:chinese: 

AAAAAAHHHHHhhh....






How about Paintography?


----------



## Flag ship

pinnacle painting inc


----------



## Tiger

Do yourself a favor and do anything BUT M&P Painting, or was that J&L Painting...the most forgettable name in the universe...or was that C&T Construction?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

*SprayMasters*llc.


----------



## jamestrd

Splatterpro


----------



## jamestrd

........


----------



## Frank Castle

Hyde Painting
Don't just paint it, Hyde it!


----------

